# Looking for filter media



## superssj12 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys, 

If there is someone in Markham who is willing to give some filter media from an established tank to help speed up my cycle, that would be greatly appreciated. I have been running my tank now for over a week now, and there seems to be a white cloudiness in the tank water. My ammonia reading is at 0, and my nitrites are at 0.1. Thanks!


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I have some filter sponge I can pass on


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

what is your source of ammonia?

If you are using a good source of ammonia and you are already at .1 nitrates, you are extremely lucky and your cycle is almost complete.


----------



## superssj12 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't really think I provided adequate ammonia, as all I added was fish flake for one day, (regretted later by the mess they made), and then let the tank run for about a week. I've kept the temperature at a constant 27-28. The test kit I have doesn't have a nitrate test for some reason, so I can only test for nitrites :/


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ok, your tank is not close to cycled at all then unless its a very large tank and you want 1 tiny fish then it might be close.

Used media can cycle a tank extremely fast, I have had tanks cycle in a day or so but that is with extreme seeding


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

when you pick up the filter sponges you have to make sure you have a proper source of ammonia or the bacteria will starve and die off. Home Hardware sells a pure ammonia that will work well to feed the tank. Be sure to research a bit more tonight before you get the sponges from me so you are prepared.


----------



## superssj12 (Jan 17, 2013)

I stopped by a Home Hardware today but they they somehow didn't have any ammonia anywhere. So instead I just got a small bag of frozen shrimp. I hope that should be okay for feeding the bacteria until I add fish down the road.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

not the best choice, better off using something like feeder guppies or something if you can't find ammonia


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I use snails in my tanks for ammonia.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

+1 for snails.. they work well for the purpose and will keep the tank walls clean as a bonus. It's best to call Home Hardware stores in advance, as they usually only stock one or two bottles at a time. I have an almost full one I got, but I had to try four stores to find it. If I were closer I'd happily sell you some, but I won't be back in Markham 'til Valentine's day.
At least the snails serve a useful purpose after they've done their ammonia duty.


----------



## superssj12 (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been reading around online, and I see conflicting points about what to do after seeding a new tank. It seems like I either A) Add just a few fish/snails immediately, or B) Add some ammonia. But I'm guessing this really depends on the water parameters after adding the used filter media?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have multiple tanks so used media isnt a problem for me. I am able to setup a tank, get the temp right, seed it and put a few fish in right away. But I also tend to have the filters running in another tank for at least a while also.

adding fish right away depends on a few things, how much used media, size of the tank and what fish you want to add.

Example, 40 gallon tank, a little used media, I would feel safe putting half a dozen neon tetras in right away.

when you add used media, you have to have some kind of source of ammonia to keep the bacteria alive and growing.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

superssj12 said:


> I've been reading around online, and I see conflicting points about what to do after seeding a new tank. It seems like I either A) Add just a few fish/snails immediately, or B) Add some ammonia. But I'm guessing this really depends on the water parameters after adding the used filter media?


Either will work....As stated above you need some ammonia source to keep the bacteria alive. If your not keen on snails in your tank go grab a cheap feeder goldfish. Goldfish are huge ammonia producers


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

superssj12 said:


> I stopped by a Home Hardware today but they they somehow didn't have any ammonia anywhere. So instead I just got a small bag of frozen shrimp. I hope that should be okay for feeding the bacteria until I add fish down the road.


Old Country ammonia is carried by Home Hardware and is free of additives. I added 5ml a day to my 72g aquarium and it took 18 days to cycle. As nitrates started building I did partial water changes each day prior to adding ammonia and then once fully cycled I did a 90% water change to reduce nitrates and the tank was ready to go. Amount to add each day depends on initial fish load you intend to stock. My initial load was on the low end.










Greg


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Just don't do what I did the first time, and leave the tank bare and empty. The bacteria must have food.. and won't last long without it. Lesson learned, fortunately no losses involved, other than time of course.


----------

